
What's going on with multiple subreddits suddenly changing into Trump subs? - aspenmayer
https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/i5euav/megathread_whats_going_on_with_multiple/
======
Thin_icE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24085840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24085840)

